# MBTA Fare evasion policy - where can I find it?



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi folks,

This morning I watched an MBTA police officer hand a ticket to someone for fare evasion. He'd boarded the green line through a rear door while above ground and did not pay. He only had a stored value pass. As a regular rider who pays his fares (actually, I pay for a monthly pass), it really made me feel good to see the crackdown I'd read about in action. So I really wanted to say thank you to the officer, and to all of the others out there working on this epidemic. 

That said and done, I was having a conversation about this with a coworker. He was none too impressed when I told him about it, and told him about the announcements I hear while waiting at Park St. So I thought I'd remove some of that unhappiness by showing him the policy / law in writing somewhere. The trouble is that I can't find it. The only policy I was able to track down on the Transit Police site was the photography policy, and I found nothing at all on the MBTA's own site aside from news articles and press releases. 

Can anyone here help me out by pointing me at the written policy?

Thanks!


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

CHAPTER 159. COMMON CARRIERS

OFFENSES RELATING TO RAILROADS AND STREET RAILWAYS

Chapter 159: Section 101. Evasion of payment of toll or fare

M.G.L. - Chapter 159, Section 101

THIS MAY BE WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING FOR, THEN AGAIN IT MAY NOT BE.
So it should be a good start.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> This morning I watched an MBTA police officer hand a ticket to someone for fare evasion. He'd boarded the green line through a rear door while above ground and did not pay. He only had a stored value pass. As a regular rider who pays his fares (actually, I pay for a monthly pass), it really made me feel good to see the crackdown I'd read about in action. So I really wanted to say thank you to the officer, and to all of the others out there working on this epidemic.
> 
> ...


Thank you for being respectful. Please register as a user however, prior to posting any further.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

If you pay your fares, you will never need to be concerned with the penalties of not paying. Juss sayin'


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

none of that applies unless the police officer has his hat on......


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Mad-Dog24 said:


> none of that applies unless the police officer has his hat on......


I was waiting for it! lol


----------

